# Made small talk with barista



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I usually never say anything other than my order, but we had a few comments today. Nothing much, but it was actually good. She asked if it was hot out and I said "yeah, in the 80s" and I said it was gonna be nice the rest of the week. That is it really. She said she hopes it would be nice when she has time off this weekend. I could tell she was busy and seemed stressed out from working so it didn't bother me that our convo was so short. I realize she just wasn't in the mood to talk and neither would I have been if I were working. I didn't take it personally. Also it was good cause I have seen her there many times and always assumed she probably judged me as a weirdo who never had anything to say, but today proved me wrong cause she treated me just like a normal customer.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Yay


----------

